# First Test Ethanate cycle.



## YungWoozy (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to injections. But I have a buddy that can get me Test Ethanate, D-bol, Arimadex and Nolvadex. 

Here's my stats. 

20yrs old
6'2"
170lbs
around 8% bf
training for close to 2 years
great diet

I was wondering if this would be a good full cycle. (I have done d-bol previously)

CYCLE

wk 1-4 20mgs d-bol a day
wk 1-10 250mgs test ethanate(every sunday)

I was also thinking of running arima every other day for the full 10 weeks to combat bloat, and help with the estrogen levels.

I know It's not alot of d-bol or test, But i figure since I'm not huge ands it's a first time thing it would be fine.

PCT

wk 1 40mgs nolva
wk 2-3 20mgs nolva


It would very awesome if you guys can help. Really excited to start this stuff. Have been doing lots of research, I just need fine tuning.

Thank you


----------



## YungWoozy (Mar 8, 2010)

Also wondering, he has a cycle of winny. Would that be good to add in at the end of the test?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 8, 2010)

PCT is wrong, not enough test, no winny, no dbol.  

Run a test only cycle first if this is your first REAL cycle.  A min of 500mg of test is suggested, anything less is a waste of both time and money....not worth shutting your own test down for a mere 250mg a week bro.

If I was you, I'd probably wait and continue to go natural for another few years.  At 6'2, you should have more than 170 lbs. on you.  Eat more.  Good luck making your decisions.

/V


----------



## YungWoozy (Mar 8, 2010)

That's the thing I'm having a hard time gaining weight, even taking 4 weight gainer shakes a day and having a strict diet. I get well over 4000 cals a day. I want something where I can up my weight 10-20lbs


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 9, 2010)

4000 cals a day is not enough if you are trying to gain weight/mass, especially with your stats at 6'2 170lbs.  Up both your caloric and protein intake.  With your stats and goals, I would suggest taking at least 6000 cals a day and 340gr of protein (2gr per body lb.).  Do this right and you can put on a solid 10-15 lbs of LBM in a few months time.  

/V


----------

